# Martin Threshold and Bear Showdown



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

I've caught the fever again and it's time for me to get back into archery and bowhunting. I started shooting when I was only 8, but didn't hunt until I was 11. When I was 17 we lost the land we hunted on so I started shooting competition. A couple years later I lost both bows in a flood and just got out of it completely. I am looking to get back into and have been looking at the Martin Threshold and also the the Bear Showdown. It looks like I can pick either up on ebay for around $250

Does anyone know anything about these bows? I was also looking into possibly picking up a used bow, but I am a little hesitant to do so. I know bows have gotten so much better in the time I have been away from the sport so I would assume even an entry level bow like these are supposed to be would be fine for me. Just wondering what you guys think about them and some other things I would need. Obviously I know I would need some more arrows and a release, but I am lost on what to get and what would be best for me. 

Thanks in advance for any help, it's really appreciated!

Rocky


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

my son hs the showdown the only problem with it is there is no string stopper and it has some string noise but that was fixed with string leeches and it shots as good as my lightsout


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

I just picked up Near for my son and I am sure he will do good with it. as far as a release and and sight and rest it is more of your preference and what you are comfortable with.


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

*check here first*

look for a bow in the classifieds here first I think the people here tend to take better care of their stuff than some of the junk I've seen on ebay I have a 70# mathews LX with 27.5 DL. Id part with for Couple hundred also have a trophy ridge rest, sight, and Mathews quiver all in great shape Pm me for pics
everything I've bought on AT has been in as driscibed shape most things I've bought on ebay are junk.


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

*pics of LX*

Here is some pics


----------



## 6XLeech (Dec 28, 2008)

*End of season discount bows...*

This is a great time to poach end of year sales at local pro shops. Even if you don't purchase a bow, checking them out can be a learning experience. The advantages of dealing with a good local pro shop are: plenty of expert advice, techinical assistance with setting up your bow and of course, advice regarding accessories. If they have an indoor range, you might get shooting tips too!

For online sources, I have found a wealth of information at Hunter's Friend. They usually have package deals that look good to me. Of course, the advantages of a new bow include having a warranty. 

Although I am new to bowhunting, it appears the technology is improving year by year. Many of the best bows now are not only fast, but quiet too. But plenty of guys take game every year that don't own the newest gear. 

Good luck.


----------

